# B210 78 Datsun parts!! Grill, 5-speed conversion, console,& black door panels!!



## dorimaster (Nov 5, 2006)

As title says many excellent condition rare old school parts from my old car.

Grill:


















5-speed pedals









5-speed black center console









and the amazing black mint door panels









email me [email protected]

or on aim dori240s

or hell even call 704-503-1507

also have almost any ae86 part just ask!
Pete


----------



## poezy987 (Jun 17, 2011)

what do you want for the console?


----------

